# Sportsman’s Elk



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Just got a picture of the sportsman’s elk. It’s a dandy as expected. The picture I have doesn’t have the guide service logo plastered all over it yet. I don’t know the guy nor do I know if he’s okay with me posting the picture. Anyone else see it?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Post it up. They won't mind.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If it is being sent around in emails it is already out there. Not much anyone can do about it.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

lets see it?????????????????????


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Show it. Once the photographer lets it get out there is no copyright claim. It's public domain baby!


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

It was texted to me by someone who knows the hunter.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

What a tease!!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Pics or it didn’t happen.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


That! ^^^^^^^^


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Congrats to the hunter! Such an awesome bull!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Dang. That is a dandy!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - what a fantastic bull!


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

By any chance do you know what unit they got it on, just curious. Nice bull


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Great looking bull. Looks like the area was burned recently. Any idea where he was taken?


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

WOW!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wow what a awesome bull


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful bull.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

what a bull man. congrats to the hunter


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Rumor has it the bull was shot on the boulder.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

TheHunted said:


> Rumor has it the bull was shot on the boulder.


That is a good looking bull.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful bull!
Rumor has it that the Boulder is all shot out.
No need to apply


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

middlefork said:


> Beautiful bull!
> Rumor has it that the Boulder is all shot out.
> No need to apply


I hear the opposite? PBH and W2U say its the top unit in the state right now...no need to bother with the likes of san juan. Or is that the wasatch? This internet talk is hard to keep up with.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

They’re all good units. Except for the Central Manti...that unit is junk so no need to waste application money applying.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah the wasatch has been slaughtered


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Yeah the wasatch has been slaughtered


no really it has.. I was told this bull died on the monroe unit.. not by a credible source just rumor


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

That's definitely not a Boulder bull. It looks like a Dutton bull!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

That's clearly a Cache - Meadowville bull.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

poor newbies dont know what is going on in this thread hahahahahah


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

cdbright said:


> poor newbies dont know what is going on in this thread hahahahahah


Huh? Why...whatever do you mean?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

North Slope bull. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It’s a unit that very, very few of us will ever get to hunt. So I’m glad I get to look at the pics from others that did.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I heard that it was the last of the bull elk off of the Henry Mountains. 

That burn area looks familiar.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought it was the Antelope Island bull? What did I see it called in scouting films? Briney Tiney?


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

i'm pretty sure that i saw that bull in south jordan on the elk farm they have there.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> I thought it was the Antelope Island bull? What did I see it called in scouting films? Briney Tiney?


Speaking of Antelope Island, if you get the Sportsman's Channel on TV this coming Saturday at 9am they are doing a deer hunt on it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Speaking of Antelope Island, if you get the Sportsman's Channel on TV this coming Saturday at 9am they are doing a deer *shoot* on it.


Fixed it for ya.

-DallanC


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I heard it was on the Ute tribal land.


----------

